# Frozen Pork Chops - Using Baldwin’s Tables



## illini40 (Jan 9, 2022)

Good morning

I could use some guidance, please.

Using Baldwin’s data and tables, do you have to add the time for frozen meat table to the time for pasteurization, for a total SV time if you are starting with frozen meat and want to go to pasteurization?

Situation: I have frozen pork chops, vac sealed, that are between 1 1/14” and 1 1/2” thick.

Per the frozen meat table, they need a little over 3 hours likely to bring to temp. But, per the pasteurization table, they need about 2 hours at 140*.

So, do I need to add the 3 hours and 2 hours, both at 140*, for a total soak of 5 hours? Or, do I just need the 3 hours, since it is a longer time than just pasteurization?

Thanks!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 9, 2022)

I've never used the frozen tables , but I'm thinking that's total cook time . 
I usually add about an hour to the total time when I cook from frozen .


----------



## dr k (Jan 9, 2022)

If you use the frozen table to bring the meat to the water bath temp, then use the beef, lamb, pork or the poultry table he has from the Fed for the duration at that temp to pasteurize. I use the 12% fat column on poultry since it's the longest duration. 
*C. Government Pasteurization Tables*
The pasteurization times for beef, lamb and pork are listed in Table C.1. Table C.2 lists the pasteurization times for chicken and turkey.


TemperatureTimeTemperatureTime°F (°C)(Minutes)°F (°C)(Seconds)130 (54.4)112 min146 (63.3)169 sec131 (55.0)89 min147 (63.9)134 sec132 (55.6)71 min148 (64.4)107 sec133 (56.1)56 min149 (65.0)85 sec134 (56.7)45 min150 (65.6)67 sec135 (57.2)36 min151 (66.1)54 sec136 (57.8)28 min152 (66.7)43 sec137 (58.4)23 min153 (67.2)34 sec138 (58.9)18 min154 (67.8)27 sec139 (59.5)15 min155 (68.3)22 sec140 (60.0)12 min156 (68.9)17 sec141 (60.6)9 min157 (69.4)14 sec142 (61.1)8 min158 (70.0)0 sec143 (61.7)6 min144 (62.2)5 min145 (62.8)4 min
Table C.1: Pasteurization times for beef, corned beef, lamb, pork and cured pork (FDA, 2009, 3-401.11.B.2).

TemperatureTimeTimeTimeTimeTimeTime°F (°C)1% fat3% fat5% fat7% fat9% fat12% fat136 (57.8)64 min65.7 min68.4 min71.4 min74.8 min81.4 min137 (58.3)51.9 min52.4 min54.3 min56.8 min59.7 min65.5 min138 (58.9)42.2 min42.7 min43.4 min45.3 min47.7 min52.9 min139 (59.4)34.4 min34.9 min35.4 min36.2 min38.3 min43 min140 (60.0)28.1 min28.5 min29 min29.7 min30.8 min35 min141 (60.6)23 min23.3 min23.8 min24.4 min25.5 min28.7 min142 (61.1)18.9 min19.1 min19.5 min20.1 min21.1 min23.7 min143 (61.7)15.5 min15.7 min16.1 min16.6 min17.4 min19.8 min144 (62.2)12.8 min12.9 min13.2 min13.7 min14.4 min16.6 min145 (62.8)10.5 min10.6 min10.8 min11.3 min11.9 min13.8 min146 (63.3)8.7 min8.7 min8.9 min9.2 min9.8 min11.5 min148 (64.4)5.8 min5.8 min5.9 min6.1 min6.5 min7.7 min150 (65.6)3.8 min3.7 min3.7 min3.9 min4.1 min4.9 min152 (66.7)2.3 min2.3 min2.3 min2.3 min2.4 min2.8 min154 (67.8)1.5 min1.5 min1.5 min1.5 min1.5 min1.6 min156 (68.9)59 sec59.5 sec1 min1 min1 min1 min158 (70.0)38.8 sec39.2 sec39.6 sec40 sec40.3 sec40.9 sec160 (71.1)25.6 sec25.8 sec26.1 sec26.3 sec26.6 sec26.9 sec162 (72.2)16.9 sec17 sec17.2 sec17.3 sec17.5 sec17.7 sec164 (73.3)11.1 sec11.2 sec11.3 sec11.4 sec11.5 sec11.7 sec166 (74.4)0 sec0 sec0 sec0 sec0 sec0 sec
Table C.2: Pasteurization times for a 7D reduction in Salmonella for chicken and turkey (FSIS, 2005).


----------



## illini40 (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you. To confirm I’m following, you are saying that once you use the frozen table, then use the times below to pasteurize?

For example, if the frozen table says 2 hours, then after 2 hours, you would add say up 35 minutes at 140* for 12% fat?



dr k said:


> If you use the frozen table to bring the meat to the water bath temp, then use the beef, lamb, pork or the poultry table he has from the Fed for the duration at that temp to pasteurize. I use the 12% fat column on poultry since it's the longest duration.
> *C. Government Pasteurization Tables*
> The pasteurization times for beef, lamb and pork are listed in Table C.1. Table C.2 lists the pasteurization times for chicken and turkey.
> 
> ...


----------



## dr k (Jan 9, 2022)

illini40 said:


> Thank you. To confirm I’m following, you are saying that once you use the frozen table, then use the times below to pasteurize?
> 
> For example, if the frozen table says 2 hours, then after 2 hours, you would add say up 35 minutes at 140* for 12% fat?


Bingo!  Or let it thaw quickly ziplocked in cold water and use the from 40 F pasteurization tables on thickness in millimeters, with your water temp at the given duration.  If I SV, then I'll go the extra few minutes or hour to pasteurize everything I SV so I can put it in an ice water bowl in the fridge to quickly cool down if something unexpected comes up, then after quickly cooling you have 28 days in the vac sealed 37.5 F fridge to figure out when to open it and sear for service. When my SV is started, into the frdge goes a bowl of cold water to cool that accommodates the size of meat whether I use it or not.  All kinds of plans can change after a 48 hour chuck roast soak so ice water on hand is handy.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 10, 2022)

illini40 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I could use some guidance, please.
> 
> ...





Yes, you need to add the thaw time and the pasteurize time to get total time...

Heating Time from 41°F (5°C) to 1°F (0.5°C) Less Than the Water Bath's Temperature

40 mm2½ hr1¼ hr55 min

  Table 2.2: Approximate heating times for thawed meat to 1°F (0.5°C) less than the water bath's temperature. You can decrease the time by about 13% if you only want to heat the meat to within 2°F (1°C) of the water bath's temperature.

Heating Time from Frozen to 1°F (0.5°C) Less Than the Water Bath's Temperature

40 mm3½ hr2 hr1½ hr

*Do not use these times to compute pasteurization times: use the pasteurization tables below.*


----------

